# Can chickens have COB mix?



## GoingTwinsane (Oct 25, 2010)

It has molasses in it. We can't give it to the horse because it makes him too much of a handful. Rather than throw the bag away (50# worth) I thought about giving it to the hens. It is rolled corn, oats and barley with molasses. I was going to throw it on the ground for them to scratch. They are eating regular layer pellets and I thought it might be a nice treat.

If so, how much can they have, or, more specifically, how much is too much? Should I mix it with their pellets instead?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

A little as a treat will be fine until it is used up. Even for the horse a handfull at a time for a treat will be ok....James


----------



## GoingTwinsane (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks James. Even giving the horse just a handful makes him act like he's on crack (he's a 3-year-old gelded quarter horse). 

I thought the hens might enjoy it, just wasn't sure about the molasses part. The molasses is apparently what is affecting our young horse's behavior...kind of like kids on sugar or caffeine, LOL.

We are new to horses AND hens (only had the flock about 3 days). I want to make sure the girls are happy and healthy!

Angie


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I have used chicken forage blocks that have some molasses in it but not as much as the horse crack :smiley-laughing013: you are referring to but a little here and there for a treat shouldn't hurt.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

not going to hurt them in the least, i have had chickens ducks guineas turkeys peafowl go and clean up any spilt grain from both my horse feeds and the cattle feeders next door, sometimes they ate more thant their fare share lol, but it wont hurt them


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

We add sugar to the water when we want them to drink more. Can't see where molasses would be any different. Just take it easy on the barley part.


----------



## Roboat (Aug 24, 2008)

we feed our hens a cob ration every winter...helps them keep the weight on through the cold and the sugar keeps their energy levels high!


----------



## GoingTwinsane (Oct 25, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the input everyone!


----------

